# Anyone Remove Thier Pass Through Storage Tray?



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 2004 28RSS with the pass through storage. It currently has a slide out tray, but I am wanting to remove it. It seems like there is a lot of wasted space. I like the slide out, but would much rather have the space. Has anyone done this or have any advice why or why not to remove the tray?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I removed mine after a few months because I had more storage space without it and stuff was still easy to reach. It was easy to remove, just slide out the tray completely and then the base can be taken out after you remove the screws holding it in place. I think there were 6 screws holding it in, 2 at each end and then 2 in the middle. To get the middle ones you'll need to crawl in but overall it was easy to do. The hardest thing was finding a place in my garage to store the silly thing in case I ever find a need for it again.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I like my morgue drawer. Wouldn't even consider removing it. ----Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

When I bought my original 23RS I was offerd a choice of a Morgue drawer or a table -- man I am glad I took the table -- the very design of the Morgue drawer concept is "empty wasted space about to happen" ... the drawer itself takes up a huge amount of useable space ... and i think that most folks that have removed it have seen a significant increase in space available...

but then again -- there are some that truly love it ...

personally i would get rid of it and free up the space...

.02


----------



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I kind of like the slide out, but there is room on each side of the tray which seems to be wasted. I've put things in that space, but then the slide gets caught. It sounds like there are benefits to both, but I think I'm going to remove mine (and figure out where to store it







). Thanks again.


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

Rookie said:


> I have a 2004 28RSS with the pass through storage. It currently has a slide out tray, but I am wanting to remove it. It seems like there is a lot of wasted space. I like the slide out, but would much rather have the space. Has anyone done this or have any advice why or why not to remove the tray?


I've done alot of planning, but I like the slide out tray. When we first purchased our 2003 26RS, I removed the tray (and the bracket), and spent 3 nights laying in it's place mounting things. I've taken several pictures, as well as, listed the things I have in the storage area. That's just my .02

(the max. upload size is 2MB, and I've looked at the file size. It is 6.4MB, so if you'll send me your e-mail address, I'll e-mail you the file that has pictures of what's in front of, behind, and inside my pull out tray. Ralph Miller) - [email protected]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On my 28RSS I had the drawer and honestly thought everyone was crazy for thinking about removing it.

Now that I have the 301BQ without the drawer, I FULLY understand why everyone wanted it out. I have SOOOOO much more room without the drawer.

Here is what the 301BQ's storage looks like.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats all the storage you have OC?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats all the storage you have OC?


Actually nope...

Look at the picture..you see the piece of wood toward the end on the left as you look at the picture (has no aluminum framing). That is a false wall that Keystone put in to protect the Hot Water heater. I removed that false wall and have recover the same amount of space you see on the passenger side except for the Hot Water heater.

Oh...I can also access the storage under the queen slide out bed from outside. Very nice.


----------



## h57tony (Jul 4, 2009)

I never thought of removing the slide out storage until I took a second look to see how much wasted space there really is. I'll definitely need to find a place to keep the slide out though. I'm sure one day I'll think to myself "why did I ever take that slide out out"


----------

